# RAW 16/04/12 (London, O2 arena)



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Sorry if these types of threads aren't allowed.*

Is anyone going to this RAW? Hopefully we can make some loud chants. I was told Lesnar, Tensai and Jericho are confirmed, but I doubt this is true for Lesnar (especially) and Tensai.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

awesome .. UK fans mostly are smarks , which means a good atmosphere is anticipated

"he'll do what he wants .. he'll do what he waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaants .. he's Brock Lesnar .. he'll do what he wants"

" NA NA NA NA NA NA NA .. cena you're a cunt you're a cunt , ceeeena you're a cunt"


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

YES YES YES
i love the UK fans


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

you guys better go hard like this past monday.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Bloody love it when wwe comes over here. I'll admit our crowds seem to be smarkier than the average american crowd. WHO ARE YA WHO ARE YA !?


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

Baaah why do I have to live up north! Grrrr


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

The crowd for the impact taping in February at Wembley was insanely good, hope the Raw one is too.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

I know Regal is gonna be there, hopefully Layla makes her return  should be a good night, YES YES YES! FUCK YOU CENA! WE WANT LESNAR! REGAL REGAL REGAL! WHO ARE YA?!

Regal Vs Punk for title? Obviously Punk retains but the match would be so good but kinda out of place in terms of storyline although they could say he earned it and he gets it now as it's in the UK... Guess Regal will probably just get dominated by Tensai or Clay or some shit lol. 

Can't wait for the atmosphere.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Really want to go after being so impressed with Mania, RAW and the return of Lesnar, but there seems to only be shit seats left.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Worked out to be around £120 travel, ticket and hotel from Scotland! Should really have taken the chance!


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

I live in London just a bus ride away and my tickets got delivered yesterday!

And yeah, every time I've been to the 02 to watch shows (both TV and house shows, both brands) the crowd has been awesome. Favourite moment was when we all chanted "THAT'S ILLEGAL" at R Truth when he smoked in the arena, was funny as hell.

Really, really hope Triple H comes this time, he's avoided the past 4 European tours....


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Don't forget to point your fingers up and yell "Yes!".


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

there was only single seats left i think 

£29.00 isnt bad though


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Ahhh fuck, when I last checked a few hours ago I could get 3 tickets in the £35 section. It's now completely sold out. For fuck sake!


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> Don't forget to point your fingers up and yell "Yes!".


I'll be doing just that, hopefully along with quite a few other people.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Really want to go after being so impressed with Mania, RAW and the return of Lesnar, but there seems to only be shit seats left.


Go man, the shit seats still let you get the atmosphere and you still get to watch it, even if you have to watch from way up heigh.

Btw guys, does it start at 6:30 or 7:30? Mine says 6:30 but it was never that early, and I just checked online and one site says 6:30 and one says 7:30, probably get there for 6:30 to be sure


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

Was thinking of getting tickets but it was only the shitty seats at the back. Now I hear it is sold out? Damn it, changed my mind and decided I wanted to go after that Raw crowd. Me and my mate would have started some awesome chants. Last time I went a few years back the place was FILLED with kids though, the atmosphere was shit


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Kennt 160711 said:


> Go man, the shit seats still let you get the atmosphere and you still get to watch it, even if you have to watch from way up heigh.
> 
> Btw guys, does it start at 6:30 or 7:30? Mine says 6:30 but it was never that early, and I just checked online and one site says 6:30 and one says 7:30, probably get there for 6:30 to be sure


From my experience, they open the doors to let people into the arena at 6:30, but the show wont start until 7:30. And even then it will be Superstars or something. I'm 90% sure about this but if you really want to be sure, phone the 02 before you go on the day.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

I wish I had booked to go to one of these shows. Sadly I live in the south which is quite far from where WWE holds shows (mostly up north apart from London).

Still the UK crowd is always awesome and YES! chants shall be expected.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Ahhh fuck, when I last checked a few hours ago I could get 3 tickets in the £35 section. It's now completely sold out. For fuck sake!


Try ticketline/ticketmaster. 



legendkiller316 said:


> From my experience, they open the doors to let people into the arena at 6:30, but the show wont start until 7:30. And even then it will be Superstars or something. I'm 90% sure about this but if you really want to be sure, phone the 02 before you go on the day.


Yeah, I just thought it started at 7:30 and let you in at 7:00, on the tickets they say arrive 30 mins early, but oh well. And yeah it will be nXt first then RAW then the dark match main event, superstars will be taped on tues... I think. It's nice to get there early and go into the arena, though, and sometimes you can meet the stars, depending. 

And BTNH - try ticketline/ticketmaster. There should be seats left, even if they are the upper tier seats and right at the back of those seats.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

argh i dont know what to do, im going to the House Show in Nottingham on the Sunday, and the smackdown House Show in Sheffield on the Thurs but i feel like i want to do one of the tapings! there are tickets left in the top tiers for £35 so im so so tempted but id be going on my own and dont want to feel like a total idiot!! I want to get the YES chants going lol


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> argh i dont know what to do, im going to the House Show in Nottingham on the Sunday, and the smackdown House Show in Sheffield on the Thurs but i feel like i want to do one of the tapings! there are tickets left in the top tiers for £35 so im so so tempted but id be going on my own and dont want to feel like a total idiot!! I want to get the YES chants going lol


If it makes you feel any better, I've seen plenty of people go on their own. Last year the guy next to me literally was on his own, and pretty silent throughout the show. He could have been in the cinema.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Really wanted to go but because of were I live I could only get tickets for the house show in Sheffield.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm going and will be making my sig in to a sign XD

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

I wonder what the televised main event will be?


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

legendkiller316 said:


> If it makes you feel any better, I've seen plenty of people go on their own. Last year the guy next to me literally was on his own, and pretty silent throughout the show. He could have been in the cinema.


haha well thats one thing i wont be and thats quiet!!! i will be leading the Yes chants!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Is the show going to air live or will it be taped due to timezone differences? If the former, everyone there should chant "Fuck you Cena" the whole damn night when he's on. Too bad if it's taped, WWE dictators will edit it out with some lame "Cena sucks" chants.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Does anyone think we will get at least one of the below?

Undertaker
HHH
Lesnar
Rock

I doubt it lol


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

lisa12000 said:


> haha well thats one thing i wont be and thats quiet!!! i will be leading the Yes chants!!!!


I'll be joining you! Ah I have a great feeling about this crowd actually. There will be quite a few families there but enough smark fans to make ourselves heard.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think it airs live and then again in the normal time slot. Although I bet it gets taped and our chants get edited out.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Forget my original post. I just bought two tickets to the Raw supershow in London. I've got seats 640 and 641 in block 408/N for me and whoever I find to go with me. Anyone near me? I'm definitely going to get involved with the YES! chants and the Daniel Bryan chants and the CM Punk chants!


----------



## thecuttingedge (Apr 1, 2012)

i am going to the show in sheffield and hopefully the o2 for raw but will be a pricey for travel from leeds to london and a hotel for the night


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

Looked at booking myself and some friends some seats for this a few months back and like someone else said, there was only shit seats left. If I'd known WWE was going to be as entertaining as it has been with the return of Lesnar and Bryan becoming hugely over, I probably would have booked them anyway! Hindsight is a wonderful thing.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Just booked 3 tickets for block 407 and row D, which is much better than I'd first been able to find anywhere so pretty fucking happy right now! This will be my first ever live WWE event!


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Camtoo said:


> Looked at booking myself and some friends some seats for this a few months back and like someone else said, there was only shit seats left. If I'd known WWE was going to be as entertaining as it has been with the return of Lesnar and Bryan becoming hugely over, I probably would have booked them anyway! Hindsight is a wonderful thing.


Yeah this past Raw has got me so much more interested now and when I bought them yesterday they were right at the back. Still, if I bring my glasses with me I can still see the large screen!


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

atmospheres have been average of late but then as people have said with the families you get a lack of atmosphere - it's like most of the big football grounds these days as they are full of families who create zero atmosphere but buy all the merchandise so they are encouraged to come

plus i know there is probably no chance of it happening but i would be more than happy if lesner turned up!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Don't be bored and sit on your thumbs. Be active. Be excited. Be supportive.

Is it live or taped, by the way?


----------



## BackBone2 (Mar 18, 2012)

RAW and SmackDown last year in the UK were amazing around this time as well, so I am amped for this year's shows there as well.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

well I was just able to get front row tickets (granted in the upper tier) for seemingly a good rate of about £40 inc booking fee, so if you want to go, the options still seem to be there. Roughly the same seats I had for Metallica and those were good seats.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Grrr I live down on the south coast.... FFS


----------



## craguuscool (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm going with my nephew.

Taking the coach from Glasgow to London at 10:30pm on Sunday night, gets us to London at 7am. Sight-see around London then go to the show. Leave London at 11am the next day and back in Scotland for 9:15pm that night. The trip back will be a toughie was we'll have already slept. £130 for the coach... about the same for the hotel. My sister and niece are coming too.

I'd think Jericho and Tensai would be there. Lesnar, probably not.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

yeah, I dont think Lesnar is willing to travel to Europe for a Raw Show...


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Does anybody know when the Raw Supershow in London will end if it starts at 19:30?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Does anybody know when the Raw Supershow in London will end if it starts at 19:30?


22:00


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Are Rock and Lesnar going to be there?

i kinda doubt it to be honest, does anybody know?

Not worth it if those two are not there. Think a fair few are going to be disappointed if it turns out they're not going.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

I wouldn't expect to see either, might see a video featuring Lesnar, that's about it?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Lesnar's contract is like Rock's, he is not going to be at Raw every week and certainly will not do house shows or tours.

Jericho and Prince Albert will be there as they are active full time members of the roster.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rock is gone for a couple of month now. Rumors are saying Brock will appear the upcoming 2 Raw Shows but like I said I dont think that hes alright with travelling to London, as shitty as it sounds.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Very tempted to go for the first time however i'd be going by my self and it's £40 for a crappy seat or £80 for a middle seat


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

kieranwwe said:


> Very tempted to go for the first time however i'd be going by my self and it's £40 for a crappy seat or £80 for a middle seat


this is my dilemma! i dont mind the shitty seats as ive got good seats for the house shows so i will be going more for the atmosphere than seeing their faces! My issue is going alone and looking like billy no mates lol


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> 22:00


It'll be 23:00 actually. They give you a 5 minute dark match + tape nxt or superstars then they do RAW + dark match main event.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

SonoShion said:


> Rock is gone for a couple of month now. Rumors are saying Brock will appear the upcoming 2 Raw Shows but like I said I dont think that hes alright with travelling to London, as shitty as it sounds.


if that is the case, he will appear on raw in London it's only 11 days away..personally, apart from some video package, we won't see Brock.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

If Lesnar does any house shows, it will be overseas and MSG. The international fans get theirs moneys worth when it comes to the top guys. And if Lesnar does appear on UK house shows it will likely be just an appearance. 

But theres even better news. RAW/Smackdown in the UK plus a PPV in Chicago equals

Bryan's momentum continuing YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

I have bought tickets for this and am really excited! But I am also panicking that my tickets won't come in time :/ bought them off Viagogo because it was listed on the WWE site but never bought anything from there before personally so fingers crossed. Seats are 3rd row from the entrance ramp. I don't even want to say how much they cost us, it's disgusting how much they charge! But I was desperate to go  just praying they come in time now tbh.. The boyfriend won't be happy if they don't as I'm dragging him along. He hates WWE which makes it all the more entertaining for me.


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

Is this an actual telivised show?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Kennt 160711 said:


> It'll be 23:00 actually. They give you a 5 minute dark match + tape nxt or superstars then they do RAW + dark match main event.


Yikes! That's late!


----------



## DratVanity (Oct 14, 2010)

craguuscool said:


> *I'm going with my nephew.*
> 
> Taking the coach from Glasgow to London at 10:30pm on Sunday night, gets us to London at 7am. Sight-see around London then go to the show. Leave London at 11am the next day and back in Scotland for 9:15pm that night. The trip back will be a toughie was we'll have already slept. £130 for the coach... about the same for the hotel.* My sister and niece are coming too.*


Make sure to get them to make lots of noise on the night!


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Yikes! That's late!


Yeah :s i want to get the 2330 coach back from Victoria to the midlands not sure im going to make that one now


----------



## NWreck (Jan 3, 2012)

lisa12000 said:


> this is my dilemma! i dont mind the shitty seats as ive got good seats for the house shows so i will be going more for the atmosphere than seeing their faces! My issue is going alone and looking like billy no mates lol


I'm officially going as a billy no mates and sitting in shitty seats, but I care not. Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

lisa12000 said:


> Yeah :s i want to get the 2330 coach back from Victoria to the midlands not sure im going to make that one now


That's what I was just thinking, I gotta get the 23:33 train back to Birmingham. Damn. Gonna have to leave earlier. Hate living so far away from London!


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

no way lesner will be there

and im sure it finishes at 10-10.30 not 11


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Kennt 160711 said:


> I know Regal is gonna be there, hopefully Layla makes her return  should be a good night, YES YES YES! FUCK YOU CENA! WE WANT LESNAR! REGAL REGAL REGAL! WHO ARE YA?!
> 
> Regal Vs Punk for title? Obviously Punk retains but the match would be so good but kinda out of place in terms of storyline although they could say he earned it and he gets it now as it's in the UK... Guess Regal will probably just get dominated by Tensai or Clay or some shit lol.
> 
> Can't wait for the atmosphere.


I reckon Regal should face Sheamus for the WHC. It'd be much easier for the crowd to get fully behind Regal against Sheamus than against Punk.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

According to the WWE website, quite a long list of good names attached to this Raw Supershow, always good.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

The north seems to have smarkier fans than the south, going off last years raws and smackdowns anyways. About to buy my tickets for the Smackdown House show in Manchester. Bryan will be there!!! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

If we are talking about unexpected highly unlikely appearances, Rock or Taker rather than Brock would be awesome...just saying.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I reckon Brock will be there, if they want to build this feud with Cena properly it'd make little sense for him not to be. Plus, you'd like to think they consider a live raw in London a fairly big event and would want to go all out. Not going to kill him to spend 2 days in London and then have 5 days off until the next Raw is it?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

NWreck said:


> I'm officially going as a billy no mates and sitting in shitty seats, but I care not. Yes! Yes! Yes!


We could all go together as billy together mates? haha XD

On a side note, does anyone have any spare tickets?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> We could all go together as billy together mates? haha XD
> 
> On a side note, does anyone have any spare tickets?


I'm trying to find a friend who will go since I bought two tickets near the back and a friend I've asked who likes WWE isn't sure if he can yet.

But I want to know if anyone here is sitting around block 408/N 640-641.


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

I was desperate for tickets for either this or Smackdown (preferably Raw) but no tickets left and would have probably cost a bomb :'-( why did wwe have to start getting really impressive now


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

viagogo has pretty much ring side camera side seats up for grabs, got to pay for such entertainment though.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

I can get a seat in 407/N seat 620.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

AttitudeEraBoy said:


> I was desperate for tickets for either this or Smackdown (preferably Raw) but no tickets left and would have probably cost a bomb :'-( why did wwe have to start getting really impressive now


My seats in block 408 were only £35.


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> My seats in block 408 were only £35.


Only tickets I've found are on viagogo and seatwave and they cost quite a lot. If anyone knows of any cheap tickets going, let me know.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Very tempted to fork out £200 FOR A RINGSIDE SEAT.

What's the experience like sitting ringside?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> I can get a seat in 407/N seat 620.


That's twenty seats from me!

EDIT: I just checked and there are still seats on block 408 available! :O


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

AttitudeEraBoy said:


> Only tickets I've found are on viagogo and seatwave and they cost quite a lot. *If anyone knows of any cheap tickets going, let me know.*


Go to www.ticketmaster.co.uk they only have their upper tier seats left but they are like £35-40 (including other fees). They also let you select your seats, which is even more awesome when you buy ringside seats and they're also nicely priced instead of £200+ you can pay on some sites.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

To be fair the 400 seats still have a great view.

I'd mark the fuck out if they just gave regal the US title for a day XD haha.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> To be fair the 400 seats still have a great view.
> 
> I'd mark the fuck out if they just gave regal the US title for a day XD haha.


The seats next to me are available. Buy them! XD


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

I can get the seats in front / behind you ^^


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> I can get the seats in front / behind you ^^


I am right at the back - literally. XD


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

I'll never forget RAW last year because it was one of the worst moments in WWE history when they kicked off the show with Truth and Morrison promo. was so bad.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

YoungGun_UK said:


> I'll never forget RAW last year because it was one of the worst moments in WWE history when they kicked off the show with Truth and Morrison promo. was so bad.


Don't man. Just don't. I'm excited for this show. XD


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

YoungGun_UK said:


> I'll never forget RAW last year because it was one of the worst moments in WWE history when they kicked off the show with Truth and Morrison promo. was so bad.


I was there too.......it was a terrible start to the show. Thankfully things got (a little) better.

This one will be awesome though.


----------



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm there, for my first ever WWE event. I'm in block 110, and judging by a YouTube video I found of that same block I'll have a great view!

Really hope it's NXT before Raw rather than Superstars though, mostly because William Regal has said on his Twitter he's going to be on SmackDown in the UK, so if it's NXT he'll appear on the night I'm there, and also so I can see Kaitlyn in the flesh haha.

I'm almost certain Brock Lesnar won't be there, didn't he say the travel schedule was the main thing he hated as a wrestler? I'll bet his contract states he's not going to do any shows outside of the USA and Canada. CM Punk and Chris Jericho are confirmed according to the WWE website, as is John Cena.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Yall better get the YES chants alive.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> I am right at the back - literally. XD


I thought you were in row N?


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

I doubt Lesnar will be there, too. The only bit of hope I have is that this storyline would be a bit odd if he wasn't at RAW but y'know I'm sure they will find a way around it.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> I thought you were in row N?


Seats 640-641, block 408.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Shit. I just bought a ticket thanks to this thread.

First WWE event I will ever have attended.

Kinda pumped!


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Davion McCool said:


> Shit. I just bought a ticket thanks to this thread.
> 
> First WWE event I will ever have attended.
> 
> Kinda pumped!


Where are you seated?


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I was going to go to this, but needed to save money for other things.


----------



## David-NI (Jan 3, 2012)

First time posting on here, normally just nosey about. 4 of us flying over from Belfast for the Raw tapings. Will be our 2nd live show after going to Liverpool in November. I'm not sure but I think we're sitting in block 110.


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

If we brits got to shout what we wanted would we get that stupid sectarian crap?

the answer would be YES YES YES


----------



## NWreck (Jan 3, 2012)

Davion McCool said:


> Shit. I just bought a ticket thanks to this thread.
> 
> First WWE event I will ever have attended.
> 
> Kinda pumped!


Haha, this thread did it for me too. It'll be my second - Insurrextion 2001 at Earls Court was my only other live event, so it's about time I got to another. I'm block 415, row M, and also kinda pumped (Y)


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

still havent decided!! argh!!! will i really be able to manage 3 shows in 4 days?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

lisa12000 said:


> still havent decided!! argh!!! will i really be able to manage 3 shows in 4 days?


Try block 408 where I'm sitting!


----------



## kingshan16 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys, 

I am not going to the raw show but I will be attending the smackdown show on tuesday at the o2, simple travel for me as I live in London. I attended the raw houseshow at the o2 on November. 

Looking forward to it very much, mostly went for Smackdown because seats were better, day suited me more and a massive Christian fan. 

Hopefully Christian will be at the show, also gonna make a few signs like - Yes!!!Yes!!!Yes!!! and also gonna do Mandy Borton. One for Christian and somewith a mayonnaise jar for Sheamus. Looking very much forward to it.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Try block 408 where I'm sitting!


Howdy neighbour. I'm in Block 408 as well. Row M.

This is my first ever live event. Basically if I get to see Punk wrestle I go home happy. Been an ambition of mine since '05 and the first Summer of Punk. An Ambrose dark match would fucking rock too. Who knows, maybe a debut?


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hmmm still 4 tickets left for block 408 and i see a loot of you are also sitting there. So maybe il buy 'em..


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Make that 3 i'm about to buy one  ^^

I just checked, theres still about 25-30 seats left in block 408.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

We need a way to distinguish each-other. I'll be the guy with floppy blonde hair wearing a military coat with shiny buttons.

So tempted to get a classic BEST IN THE WORLD white t-shirt for this. Only piece of wrestling merchandise I've ever considered.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

If i had more money i'd buy some merch ^^ but im scrapping the barrel as it is getting this ticket whilst my student loan hasn't come through.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

I got a CM Punk shirt with an ice cream bar on the front. Lol. Probably gonna wear that  really want to take a sign, not sure what I would write on it though.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Davion McCool said:


> We need a way to distinguish each-other. I'll be the guy with floppy blonde hair wearing a military coat with shiny buttons.
> 
> So tempted to get a classic BEST IN THE WORLD white t-shirt for this. Only piece of wrestling merchandise I've ever considered.


I'm row N so I'll be behind you!

I'll be wearing CM Punk's new In Punk We Trust t-shirt and shall be wearing glasses since my vision isn't great! 

Also I'm 19 so I'm not a kid, nor am I old.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I want to go, but I hardly know anyone other wrestling fans to go with. How much are tickets btw?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

£40 ^^ we can all cluster fuck section 408.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

I hope it's live! The UK Crowd is awesome!


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> £40 ^^ we can all cluster fuck section 408.


YES! YES! YES!

All in 408!


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> YES! YES! YES!
> 
> All in 408!


Oh balls im going to have look in 408 arent i!!! Cant have everyone going and not me! i will be the only female on her own looking daft in my pink show off shirt (hopefully)


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

lisa12000 said:


> Oh balls im going to have look in 408 arent i!!! Cant have everyone going and not me! i will be the only female on her own looking daft in my pink show off shirt (hopefully)


Yes, it would be great if quite a few people from this forum booked seats in 408.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

SO who's going to be in section 408?

I'll be donning black jeans and most likely a red checked shirt with my boyishly good looks at age 19 ahaha XD

We seriously need to get a group of us together to start some sick chants.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Seems like WWE owes me some monies, making this thread has made them a few bob!

Good to see many of you going in 408, should be easier to gets chants going. Gotta do the 'wooooo' chant before the show starts, it's jokes when everyone does that but they're not in sinc. People will be doing that regardless of if we do it anyway.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> SO who's going to be in section 408?
> 
> I'll be donning black jeans and most likely a red checked shirt with my boyishly good looks at age 19 ahaha XD
> 
> We seriously need to get a group of us together to start some sick chants.


I am 19 too! Seat 640. YES! chants please.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

FOUR OH EIGHT! *clap clap clap clap clap* FOUR OH EIGHT! *clap clap clap clap clap*

Good to see all you youngins here. I'm an old fogey at 22.


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Yes, it would be great if quite a few people from this forum booked seats in 408.


I'd love to but going from Doncaster and no trains back and that time and the hotels are expensive


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

I just noticed I'm not right at the back lol! I didn't know every row had seat 640! XD

I am actually row N and that is actually 7 rows from the back! Yey!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Thats why i got confused ^^ haha. I'll see if i can get the row infront/behind you then.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> Thats why i got confused ^^ haha. I'll see if i can get the row infront/behind you then.


Sweet man. Ticket master is great. The whole row behind me is free! Get seat 640 row P!

EDIT: Remember to use ticket master since you can actually choose your seat there!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

But i could be a whole 2 rows closer in M XD


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> But i could be a whole 2 rows closer in M XD


Actually yes buy seat 640 in row M since Davion Mcool (a forum member) will be near there!


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gonna be a good night!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Lesnars advertised for april 9, 23 +29th raws so pain wont be coming to london sadly.

Have a good one anyway dudes.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

That's a disappointment ^^


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

oops should add that 29th one is extreme rules.


----------



## Scott Button (Aug 4, 2011)

Brock was never going to be in London.. He has a light schedule, So wont fly over.. Doesnt matter Punk will be there...


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

Anyone know of any cheap accommodation near 02 arena, or within a decent walk? I'm desperate to go and get involved with this 408 fun!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Should all come with WrestlingForum signs


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

So tempted to go!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Do it ^^ section 408.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ughh, I hate overseas Raw's.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

You love them really


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

Found accommodation, found seats (with awesome people  section 408) just cheap travel, damn trains for going up in price!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

kieranwwe said:


> You love them really


No, I genuinely hate them. I don't like the different atmosphere, and Raw should NOT be taped.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't like taped RAWs either because the canned noise is so blatant and the atmosphere is different (which can be good for most UK shows and bad for others).


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Well this time last year WWE wasn't so hot. So I hope for a much better showing this time around.


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

me and my mate are going seating in the u row section 408 top of the top my first time going are drinks food expensive there ?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

AttitudeEraBoy said:


> Found accommodation, found seats (with awesome people  section 408) just cheap travel, damn trains for going up in price!


Where exactly are you sitting?


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

the uk better put on a good show!! i expect a YES! barrage and NO love for cena whatsoever!! come on uk!!!


----------



## J10 (Jan 15, 2006)

Can't wait for the show, will be sat in a vip suite aswell which should make the night even better!


----------



## Punkofpersonality (Oct 28, 2011)

chant, KC and the sunshine band-baby give it up. but sing yeah yeah yeah instead of na na na and sing daniel bryan instead of baby gove it up


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

If we are graced by D-Bry we should start a "You'll tap when he wants,You'll tap when he waaaaaaaaants, he's Daniel Bryan, you'll tap when he wants" chant to show the yanks how its done.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

We need a list of how many of us are in the 408 section


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> We need a list of how many of us are in the 408 section


I know 4 of us who are:

Myself
Yourself
Davion McCool
AttitudeEraBoy

All those guys listed above post what seat and row you are in.


----------



## Punkofpersonality (Oct 28, 2011)

he buries who he wants,
he buries who he wants,
hunter hurst helmsley,
he buries who he wants.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

well im going lol but as im female and a touch older than you guys i will refrain from the meet up haha!! ill be the one chanting louder than any of you though


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

block 409 ftw!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

lisa12000 said:


> well im going lol but as im female and a touch older than you guys i will refrain from the meet up haha!! ill be the one chanting louder than any of you though


Still block 408 though?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Simplyrob said:


> block 409 ftw!


NO! 408 is where it's all happening!


----------



## RatedRLedgeND (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys I'm in BK 407, N, 615. I believe its right on the edge like next to 408.

Anyway, I've never been before. Do you get many people on their own?

I'm worried I'll look like a Billy no mates man.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

all you lot need is the same large YES! signs to then make yourselves known in block 408!


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

kieranwwe said:


> Still block 408 though?


haha absolutely!!


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

I went to a house show in Birmingham on my own, now I admit that night I was a little quiet in fact I sat in a rather empty part of the upper stands, but it was a lot of fun, in a full crowd for a raw taping and based on the last few weeks should be awesome, still i'm doing this one alone as well, ever since my mate came back from miami a few days ago, It swayed me into going to Raw on the 16th.

So jealous, his seats were on the floor between the entrance ramp and the ring on the camera side, his pics of rocky and taker/hhh/hbk are amazing too.


----------



## RatedRLedgeND (Apr 6, 2012)

There's only one Daniel Bryan,
One Daniel Bryan,
Walking along, singing a song,
Walking in a Bryan Wonderland


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Simplyrob said:


> all you lot need is the same large YES! signs to then make yourselves known in block 408!


Sounds like an idea!


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

:gun:*Hope the atmosphere is great in the 408 section*


----------



## RatedRLedgeND (Apr 6, 2012)

Might get to work on a sign in the next couple of days.

I'll put YES on one side and something else on the other.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

END-OF-A-ERA said:


> :gun:*Hope the atmosphere is great in the 408 section*


It will be mate. Don't worry. You will see the YES! hands movements happening up there!


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> It will be mate. Don't worry. You will see the YES! hands movements happening up there!


cant wait first raw supershow i am going too got to save the momentum for the 16/4/12 do you know if they have any bars near the 408 section thinking how much cash i should take with me seeing it as my first experience.


----------



## RatedRLedgeND (Apr 6, 2012)

END-OF-A-ERA said:


> cant wait first raw supershow i am going too got to save the momentum for the 16/4/12 do you know if they have any bars near the 408 section thinking how much cash i should take with me seeing it as my first experience.


Well there are loads of bars all over the 02. Inside the arena there probably will be or at least guys going round selling drinks. It is pretty expensive though. I remember when I went to see darts and it was like £5 a pint. 

Gonna bring cash to get a t-shirt though. Apparently the 'YES' tshirts are being made and will be ready very soon.


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

RatedRLedgeND said:


> Well there are loads of bars all over the 02. Inside the arena there probably will be or at least guys going round selling drinks. It is pretty expensive though. I remember when I went to see darts and it was like £5 a pint.
> 
> Gonna bring cash to get a t-shirt though. Apparently the 'YES' tshirts are being made and will be ready very soon.


cheers for the info like the idea of yes t-shirts hopefully 100 quid is enough.


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

I don't think we should just be doing the "YES! YES! YES!" chants and be all over Daniel Bryan. We need to show we're as passionate about this as Americans are. For example, CM Punks entrance lets do a chicago and miami and get a loud "IT'S CLOBBERING TIME!" going or give people huge reactions (I.E. I'm a fan of Ziggler, Cody and Miz and I'll be giving them huge pops (if I end up going))

On a side note: is anyone attending who lives in the Manchester area? If you are, how you getting there?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

If anyone does make some YES! signs, bring a couple spare


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got my tickets, but in the noseblooeds of block 407!!! Can't wait, hopefully Brock is confirmed. Haven't been to a WWE event since Insurrexion, can't remember what year, but has Triple H, The Rock and Shane as the main event!


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

Damn it, just seen Brock won't be coming, oh well, haven't been for years, looking forward to doing the YES!!!! Chant all night


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm going with 2 others and am in block 106 row B, might take a few YES signs or Christian signs


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

If Christian wasn't "injured" i would of gone to the smackdown taping. And it must be gutting for Barrett not being able to perform in the UK. Image the ovation he would of got if they did go ahead with MITB and Barrett had won.


----------



## RatedRLedgeND (Apr 6, 2012)

The 'yes yes yes' and brock lesnar tshirts are now on sale in he wwe store. Gonna buy one now and the other at the event. Which do i choose....


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

I will buy the YES t-shirt at the event since it won't arrive in time if I ordered it now.


----------



## Rust in Peace (Apr 2, 2012)

Rocky Mark said:


> awesome .. UK fans mostly are smarks , which means a good atmosphere is anticipated
> 
> "he'll do what he wants .. he'll do what he waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaants .. he's Brock Lesnar .. he'll do what he wants"
> 
> " NA NA NA NA NA NA NA .. cena you're a cunt you're a cunt , ceeeena you're a cunt"


I'm from England and I absoutely hate these sort of chants. they are just embarrassing.


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

little jimmy free zone section 708!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Block 109, Row Q here. Going with alot of mates from the Download Festival Forums XD we managed to get seat real close to each other even though we bought them at completely different times lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

My wife just bought me a ticket for this event - not a lot of seats left, so I am sitting high.

A question for the other UK fans - if we bought the ticket with my wife's credit card - will I have problems using the ticket as her name is at the top of the ticket?

Also - is it a problem if I don't print the ticket in colour? (only have a B&w at my office)

Thanks!

PS> My first televised RAW ever - have only been to a South Africa house show once - VERY excited!

PPS> Section 408


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

My friend accidently bougt 4 tickets when he purchased his with his card, knew i wanted to go so sold me the other 2. They have his name on the printed out tickets but he put in a not signed by him saying that he bought them for me as a birthday present, just incase i get I.Ded and the names don't match. So maybe your wife could do the same for you?

And this is my 1st WWE live event EVER! rediculously excited XD only been to two small British indy shows before.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuck yeh, ordered mine just now. Section 408, Row M seat 642


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> Fuck yeh, ordered mine just now. Section 408, Row M seat 642


Cool! You're in front of me and two to the right! I don't know how close that will make us in reality but we should be able to get some chants going!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

As long as we have a fair few members closely spread out amongst 408 I think we could get some sick chants going ^^


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

I think we need to resurect the "EASY! EASY! EASY! EASY!" chant


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Block 110 row C for me. I know it's advertised as a Supershow, but isn't there a SD houseshow on the same night?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

AttitudeEraBoy said:


> I think we need to resurect the "EASY! EASY! EASY! EASY!" chant


I'll be too busy chanting YES all night!

Other honourable mentions include:

"Who are ya?!"

"CM Punk!"

"Daniel Bryan!"

"Funkasaurus!"


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Not that i know of 'cause Smackdown is being recorded in the 02 the day after. Also would be surprising if they booked 2 shows on one night.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> I'll be too busy chanting YES all night!
> 
> Other honourable mentions include:
> 
> ...


No "We want Regal" chants?

Where is your Regal love!


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> No "We want Regal" chants?
> 
> Where is your Regal love!


I do apologise! You can get that one started some time!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Jerichosaurus said:


> I do apologise! You can get that one started some time!


I will definitely echo "we want Regal"


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I will definitely echo "we want Regal"


"We want Regal" and "we want Barrett" should be done for our English lads representing the wwe


----------



## Winger (Apr 6, 2011)

I got a chant.... Ahem.

FIRE BRYAN! *clap* *clap* *clap**clap**clap*


----------



## SimplyIncredible (Feb 18, 2012)

Got my tickets today, lets hope for a good'n. 

UK crowds are always great so there is no need to worry about that.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone else in 407?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

We're all in 408 mate ^^


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

kieranwwe said:


> We're all in 408 mate ^^


Yep, I heard 407 is where all the Cena marks will sit


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yep, I heard 407 is where all the Cena marks will sit


Oh god, 407 is place to avoid then


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey, long time lurker around these forums but I thought i'd make an account to ask something.

Thinking about picking up some tickets for the Raw show, block 408 are the only seats really left available.

Anyone know how good the view is from there? I know we'll be far back and high up, but i'm sort of wondering just how far back? Is it going to be a mostly watching the big-screen affair as the ring will be too far away, or are we still close enough to see what's going on?

So yeah Block 408 tickets, anyone know what the view's gonna be like or if the seats are worth £35?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Nintymat0 said:


> Hey, long time lurker around these forums but I thought i'd make an account to ask something.
> 
> Thinking about picking up some tickets for the Raw show, block 408 are the only seats really left available.
> 
> ...


A few of us from this forums will be there! I don't know how it will be, but it's worth the money to meet some of us guys from the forums. I am in seat 640 row N and I know someone else who is in seat 642 row M, so try getting one very near there!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yep, I heard 407 is where all the Cena marks will sit


Ah good, plenty of people for me to crush.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

You will still be able to see the ring fairly easily from te 400's as the rind will be in the centre of the stadium. Ive seen a pic from a friend who has sat up there and the view didn't seem to bad


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, i've just seen some youtube videos of some level 4 seats, it didn't seem so bad, I mean, not great but not atrocious. I might just give zero fucks and bring some binoculars or something anyway.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm going to check out some videos from high up and get an idea of it then.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Luckily I'm in the upper tier but managed to get tickets for row D so I'm right near the front.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

I would post the video im using for reference, but apparently I need 10 posts first...

edit: On another note, does anyone know how often the televised UK shows happen? Is it just once a year, or is it more than that? I can't remember.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

I would buy flight tickets but it's damn expensive right now (like 1000$ for flights between 15th and 17th) but the seats are pretty cheap.
I wish I could be there... Damn. Perhaps in another time.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Nintymat0 said:


> I would post the video im using for reference, but apparently I need 10 posts first...
> 
> edit: On another note, does anyone know how often the televised UK shows happen? Is it just once a year, or is it more than that? I can't remember.


Believe 2 rates and 2 smackdowns I average so 4


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> Believe 2 rates and 2 smackdowns I average so 4


...In english?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Nintymat0 said:


> ...In english?


Fucking auto correct, sorry was on my phone.

2 Raws and 2 Smackdowns for a total of 4 TV shows on average i believe.


----------



## RatedRLedgeND (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeh it will return in November. Does anyone know if the televised Raw will be in Liverpool again?


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

RatedRLedgeND said:


> Yeh it will return in November. Does anyone know if the televised Raw will be in Liverpool again?


It probably will be in Liverpool or somewhere else other than the O2, I know for previous years they've done both (or all 4 including SD!) at the O2 in London but they've started to change that. They may go to Manchester, Sheffield or Liverpool, maybe somewhere with a decent arena. I would bet on the O2 or the arena in Liverpool.

Obv house shows will still occur where the shows usually occur.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Well, bought 2 tickets, Block 408- get hype.

Excited for this, see you all there.


----------



## Sigenten (Apr 7, 2012)

UK fans are smark fans.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

advertised match of Punk/Cena vs Kane/Jericho then...thoughts?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Simplyrob said:


> advertised match of Punk/Cena vs Kane/Jericho then...thoughts?


Will that be televised?

I would rather see CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan in a 60 minute Iron Man match. XD


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm fine with that, I really wanted to see masked Kane when I was younger, never thought I'd get the chance. especially since he's primarily Smackdown.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

It will be the dark match main event maybe? I guess it could be televised, no reason why not, although Kane looks a bit out of place, seeming as the big Smackdown advertised feud is Orton vs Kane in some kind of stipulation match.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

overrated crowd, sorry but its true, its damn true


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Hopefully it is the dark match.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Only disappointment would be Jeritroll and Kane would loose, if they want to send the crowed home happy have this team win.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

"Jooooohn Cena, is a wanker, is a wanker"


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Just a good old fashioned "Fuck you Cena" would drive the message well


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see what kind of chants you blokes from across the pond can come up with.

Don't disappoint me. lol.


----------



## Revz (Apr 7, 2012)

I've got a couple of tickets in BK 105, Row P if anyone's interested. I'm selling for face value which is £39 each including the £4 booking fee. Only available to pick up from my house in Woolwich, London (in the same borough as the O2 Arena), since Paypal banned me for having "two accounts". Obviously I'd want them picked up before the 16th to avoid disappointments. The people with whom I planned to go are unable to attend, so I'll likely being going on my own. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gene_Wilder said:


> overrated crowd, sorry but its true, its damn true


Please elaborate, Mr Angle.


----------



## Sigenten (Apr 7, 2012)

Gene_Wilder said:


> overrated crowd, sorry but its true, its damn true


lol no.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

Bought tickets for both Mon & Tues night, can't go to both so sold my £75 tickets for £130 on ebay, bo! Can't wait for Tuesday night, will be in 106 I think with my less than impresssd girlfriend!


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

us Brits don't do this PG SHIT! BRING IT ON!


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

i really hope they dont edit the crowd like on smackdown as its not broadcast live

they will though :sad: so no holy shit chants are getting through this week


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Revz said:


> I've got a couple of tickets in BK 105, Row P if anyone's interested. I'm selling for face value which is £39 each including the £4 booking fee. Only available to pick up from my house in Woolwich, London (in the same borough as the O2 Arena), since Paypal banned me for having "two accounts". Obviously I'd want them picked up before the 16th to avoid disappointments. The people with whom I planned to go are unable to attend, so I'll likely being going on my own. Send me a PM if you're interested.


Damn I would of bought one if I handy already bought my 408 ticket for £40 now I'm broke haha.


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)

The crowd is always great and us UK people get to be part of the show;

But as a viewer I don't get too excited for this week, and I'm not complaining cause it's like 1 week out of the whole year but no story progression is made and just a bunch of exhibition matches.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> Damn I would of bought one if I handy already bought my 408 ticket for £40 now I'm broke haha.


Don't feel any regrets! We will make the 408 section as loud as can be!


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Don't feel any regrets! We will make the 408 section as loud as can be!


Yeah I would have got those 108 tickets, but I just spent £40 on some Block 408 tickets too!

Ahh well, I'll bring my mini-binoculars, it'll be fine.

Plus Block 408 is for smarks and noise.


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

So to those who are in the 408 section, who will you be cheering for?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Punk
Jehrico
Kane
Ziggles
Bryan
Regal
Barrett
Brock (even though he's not showing up)


----------



## yourmumsface17 (Jan 23, 2009)

I've been to quite a few at the 02  

Went to see the HBK v Cena Raw, went to the one with Regal v Orton and Jericho v Umaga, and caught a Smackdown with Taker v Big Show.

Great atmosphere, absolutely loved it, have fun guys!

But if Lesnar or Rock some how show up, I swear to fucking God I will kill someone! :lol


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> Punk
> Jehrico
> Kane
> Ziggles
> ...


I completely agree with that list, although it will be hard to cheer both Punk and Jericho. I will choose Punk.

I also like The Miz quite a bit. So some Awesome chants are in order.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> Punk
> Jehrico
> Kane
> Ziggles
> ...


This, although I'm not the biggest Kane fan.

Also @Jerichosaurus I couldn't reply to your pm because I need 25 posts, so i'll have to do it here. Me and my broski are in row Q seats 621 and 622. We'll be the kids with the mini-binoculars chanting "Daniel Byran" and "We want regal" all night. See you there.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Nintymat0 said:


> This, although I'm not the biggest Kane fan.
> 
> Also @Jerichosaurus I couldn't reply to your pm because I need 25 posts, so i'll have to do it here. Me and my broski are in row Q seats 621 and 622. We'll be the kids with the mini-binoculars chanting "Daniel Byran" and "We want regal" all night. See you there.


Ah cool. I'll join you with those chants!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Ah cool. I'll join you with those chants!


I'll Holla them as well.

and I would say I'm more of a Jericho mark than a Punk mark so if it came down to it I'd most likely support Y2J.


----------



## X-bailey (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm going, should be amazing atmosphere, debating what signs to take though


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> I'll Holla them as well.
> 
> and I would say I'm more of a Jericho mark than a Punk mark so if it came down to it I'd most likely support Y2J.


Looks like we'll be duelling then. XD


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao everyone around us will be like WTF as we're shouting in each others faces Y2J!!!! Punk!!!!! haha XD


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> Lmao everyone around us will be like WTF as we're shouting in each others faces Y2J!!!! Punk!!!!! haha XD


LOL they can choose sides. More than likely they will side with me haha!


----------



## WWEMK (Apr 8, 2012)

Hey! I'm new to this forum but I'm going to both RAW and SmackDown! I got mine like the day they came out but if you haven't got tickets keep checking ticketmaster as sometimes better tickets become available.. Even if that sounds unlikely it has happened in the past. Or if you are willing to pay I would go to Viagogo as they have good seats but they cost soooo much, so if you don't mind paying that money I would go there to get really good seats! Also, don't think I'm crazy or something but for everyone who is going to the shows or who lives in London, does anyone know which hotel WWE superstars will be staying at in London? They will most likely be staying at a hotel in London and I'm sure we all want to meet them that way and don't say 'they wanna be left alone' etc because lots of people go and meet wrestlers that way and they are fine with it. I can't get any information on which hotel they will be at but I'm sure if everyone here gets a bit of information from somewhere or if we all try and figure it out I'm sure we'll find out and then all of us can go and meet the superstars. Why don't we just try and work together? Lol. Also about the tickets you guys could try eBay, even though it's risky. Thanks for reading!


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah. I live about an hour away from were it's being held so I'll be there. 

Row 28, Seat 7 Behind commentary.


----------



## Jakon316 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey guys haven't been on this website for a couple of years due to a couple of annoying American little kids who couldn't take a joke anyway saw this thread and had to comment! 

Anyone thinking of buying any of the remaining tickets in the upper tier I have sat there before and the view is fine! Have sat in 422 limited view seats and had a perfect view of the ring still, just ended up with the back of the titantron and backstage curtains too. This time I am sat in block 111 right in the centre so expecting it to be even better this time! 

As goes for who is due to make an appearance Brock isn't booked I am hoping HHH will make an appearance, I saw someone wrote on here earlier that he hasn't travelled to the UK last 4 times annoyingly last time we went we did see him in the car park after the show even after not appearing. Hopefully with Brock not travelling HHH may chose to make his return to Raw next week to compensate. 

Also where have people travelling booked rooms to? We got rooms at the Travelodge in Docklands for £25 each which seems well decent! Last time we stayed in the Holiday Inn Express opposite the tube Station and was £180 per night this time! 

Hopefully we will see a good show this time always a bit disappointed with the UK shows as nothing ever big is planned due to the time difference anyway can still hope!


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Jakon316 said:


> Hey guys haven't been on this website for a couple of years due to a couple of annoying American little kids who couldn't take a joke anyway saw this thread and had to comment!
> 
> Anyone thinking of buying any of the remaining tickets in the upper tier I have sat there before and the view is fine! Have sat in 422 limited view seats and had a perfect view of the ring still, just ended up with the back of the titantron and backstage curtains too. This time I am sat in block 111 right in the centre so expecting it to be even better this time!
> 
> ...


I am going to the Raw supershow in London. It is supposed to start at 19:30 but I'm not sure when it is supposed to finish. Do you know?


----------



## Jakon316 (Jan 9, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> I am going to the Raw supershow in London. It is supposed to start at 19:30 but I'm not sure when it is supposed to finish. Do you know?


TBH I don't think anyone will really know, last time I went even though Raw was advertised to start at half 7 it didn't it started around 8pm I think. I've been 3 times and it has always started with a dark match then Superstars and then Raw. I will be going to the 02 Arena around 4pm have a few drinks and maybe look to head into our seats maybe around half 6? Just encase Superstars and any dark matches start around then. I remember walking out of the O2 after 10pm as they tend to have another dark match after RAW filming finishes.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

As far as iv'e been told by friend's who are also going, RAW finishes at 11.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Jakon316 said:


> TBH I don't think anyone will really know, last time I went even though Raw was advertised to start at half 7 it didn't it started around 8pm I think. I've been 3 times and it has always started with a dark match then Superstars and then Raw. I will be going to the 02 Arena around 4pm have a few drinks and maybe look to head into our seats maybe around half 6? Just encase Superstars and any dark matches start around then. I remember walking out of the O2 after 10pm as they tend to have another dark match after RAW filming finishes.


Cool. Thanks for the info!


----------



## AttitudeEraBoy (May 24, 2011)

Still not got my tickets but doesn't look good, depends on finish time, if I am to go will need to get to Victoria Coach Station for 10:45 - 11 ish


----------



## Jakon316 (Jan 9, 2012)

AttitudeEraBoy said:


> Still not got my tickets but doesn't look good, depends on finish time, if I am to go will need to get to Victoria Coach Station for 10:45 - 11 ish


You might be ok may just have to leave when Raw ends rather than staying for the after match, estimated time from O2 Arena tube to Victoria is 26mins on my phone ap


----------



## WWEMK (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone know what hotel the superstars are staying in London?


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

*ONE MORE WEEK CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

I will be wearing my Daniel Bryan shirt and shouting YES as loud as I can for the duration, my missus is driving so I shall be getting pissed


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Thumpa said:


> I will be wearing my Daniel Bryan shirt and shouting YES as loud as I can for the duration, my missus is driving so I shall be getting pissed


I'm useless at getting the tube so it's going to be fun getting there and back. I'll join you on the getting pissed though


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> I'm useless at getting the tube so it's going to be fun getting there and back. I'll join you on the getting pissed though


Straight Edge for life!!!

Anyway I'll be getting the tube from Waterloo to North Greenwich which is about seven stops.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't make me pour beer over you and slip over ^^


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> Don't make me pour beer over you and slip over ^^


No! I will never touch alcohol! 

Will you be stopping at Waterloo and getting the tube from there?


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Going to be there 4 rows from the front I believe, first ever live event (WWE) too!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The F#@$%^&ing Jubilee line better not have a conniption like it did today

Doing Southwark to North Greenwich on it for RAW. How is everybody else getting there?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm gonna get an all underground ticket thing, much easier since i don't know exactly how to get the the o2 from Ldn Victoria XD and also in case of line disruptions.


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

me and my cousin from scotland were going to make the trip to england but decided not to due to costs and stuff, were attending the house show in scotland though, im sure us brits will do good live, we are known for making noise (scots are anyway)


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

We need to chant "Arsehole! Arsehole! Arsehole!" at Cena.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

So then Punk vs Henry (No DQ, No Countout) Are we going to see a straight forward Punk victory, how will Jericho get involved.
Tensai squash match.
Santino
Cody get's punked by Big Show
Funkasaurus routine.

All seem pretty standard for current Raw.

Based on this raw ending like last week's raw and with Brock on the side of Johnny L, be interesting to see how it plays out with Brock Cena in London especially if Brock hasn't made the trip over, it would make little sense now considering Extreme Rules is happening and it will be two? weeks away by that point.

Hopefully get some Bryan in London too.


----------



## hassassin (Oct 11, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Straight Edge for life!!!
> 
> Anyway I'll be getting the tube from Waterloo to North Greenwich which is about seven stops.


I take that same route every day. Never thought it'd get a mention on this forum, lol.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Can everyone who goes to the Raw supershow please chant 'YES!' and 'Daniel Bryan' all night because we need WWE to recognise his popularity!!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

you guys better come up with a LOT of Bryan chants next week.

btw: Will it be taped or live? I hope at least live for european viewers.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Everyone's thoughts on Punk vs. Henry no DQ as the main event? And I dont believe it is aired live for anyone.


----------



## virgs1 (Mar 8, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> btw: Will it be taped or live? I hope at least live for european viewers.


It will be taped as usual, aired at normal time, here's hoping Brock gets on the flight across the pond.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

virgs1 said:


> It will be taped as usual, aired at normal time, here's hoping Brock gets on the flight across the pond.


If Brock's music hits we will go crazy. But not as crazy as when Bryan's music hits.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Oh god I just bought a classic white BEST IN THE WORLD T-shirt for this. Should I be ashamed?

It sucks that they won't air this live. Still, you can't ignore a "YES!" chant if the entire stadium is doing the action too


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Davion McCool said:


> Oh god I just bought a classic white BEST IN THE WORLD T-shirt for this. Should I be ashamed?
> 
> It sucks that they won't air this live. Still, you can't ignore a "YES!" chant if the entire stadium is doing the action too


Why would you be ashamed? I've had that t-shirt for ages now and I'm actually wearing it today!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Hmm I can't make it to this one, but does anybody know when the next Raw or Smackdown will be held in England?
BTW my nephew will be there in row 408 don't know his exact location though but i think it was something with 600..
and if you're thinking but the guy lives in Belgium its only 2 hours away with the train


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi all, i have been reading this thread for the past week, i have tickets to smackdown at o2 and really wanted tickets to raw supershow also, i have been watching some on ebay and just this minute went to check where the seats are on ticketmaster website, and found that more have become available in blocks 101, 102 and 103, i registered on this forum to let you all know, i am now very excited that i have tickets, i cant wait, i just hope my punk tshirt arrives in time.
all the best and see you there.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

My tickets arrived today!! Too excited.


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

I managed to get smackdown tickets through sky so i also have a meet and greet along with other half and kids, but just getting raw supershow tickets has topped everything, i am that excited i feel slightly sick, we will be chanting with the rest of you.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

I can't seem to find out if you are allowed to take signs into the 02? Annoying. I've never been to this venue before so I'm not sure..


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

SO EXITED JUST A FEW MORE DAYS DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW LONG THE QUEUES ARE HOW EARLY U SHOULD TURN UP AS IM GETTING THE JUBILEE LINE FROM WATERLOO


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

PUNK'ed said:


> I can't seem to find out if you are allowed to take signs into the 02? Annoying. I've never been to this venue before so I'm not sure..


From reading reviews of previous wrestling shows there, some have said that they sometimes take signs off you, that would just be plain mean. We are taking signs, I might have a look at previous recordings on YouTube from the O2 and see if there are any signs in crowd.


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

END-OF-A-ERA said:


> SO EXITED JUST A FEW MORE DAYS DOES ANY ONE KNOW HOW LONG THE QUEUES ARE HOW EARLY U SHOULD TURN UP AS IM GETTING THE JUBILEE LINE FROM WATERLOO


Are you with sky for your tv, I only ask as you can get a pass to go into sky backstage which cuts out the queue, it's basically a chill out area with bar, I went in there when I saw diversity with my daughter, and I would definately use it again if only to cut out the queue. I am going to book it for Monday.


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

lauhen said:


> Are you with sky for your tv, I only ask as you can get a pass to go into sky backstage which cuts out the queue, it's basically a chill out area with bar, I went in there when I saw diversity with my daughter, and I would definately use it again if only to cut out the queue. I am going to book it for Monday.


I was with sky before but canceled my subscription but i still get the free channels i wonder if I am eligible. I should be able to fast track i just spoke to 02 customer services they said i could cut the queues because I am a 02 customer and have 02 priority moments. A chill out area with a bar like the sound of that.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

lauhen said:


> From reading reviews of previous wrestling shows there, some have said that they sometimes take signs off you, that would just be plain mean. We are taking signs, I might have a look at previous recordings on YouTube from the O2 and see if there are any signs in crowd.


Yeah that would be unfair because they allow them in the USA so hopefully as it's a taping they will let us.


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

PUNK'ed said:


> Yeah that would be unfair because they allow them in the USA so hopefully as it's a taping they will let us.


I just looked on YouTube and there were signs, so I'm definately taking one.


----------



## virgs1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi guys, signs are normally only a problem if you are constantly holding them up or displaying inappropriate content.

In terms of what time you should arrive just as the doors open would be fine the ques tend to go pretty quick, im turning up from 2ish so I can grab a Burger & LOTS of beer:cool2


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

virgs1 said:


> Hi guys, signs are normally only a problem if you are constantly holding them up or displaying inappropriate content.
> 
> In terms of what time you should arrive just as the doors open would be fine the ques tend to go pretty quick, im turning up from 2ish so I can grab a Burger & LOTS of beer:cool2


Thanks for the info


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

Just noticed they released more tickets so have got one. Been on a bit of a downer since i got back from Mania

Also booked the sky backstage thing


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

MrMeki said:


> Hmm I can't make it to this one, but does anybody know when the next Raw or Smackdown will be held in England?
> BTW my nephew will be there in row 408 don't know his exact location though but i think it was something with 600..
> and if you're thinking but the guy lives in Belgium its only 2 hours away with the train


they usually come here every 6 months, so i would say mid october this year


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

1983 said:


> they usually come here every 6 months, so i would say mid October this year


Yeah they'll be here again in November a few weeks before Survivor Series....

&

Does anyone know when the tickets go on sale for the next tour? I want to be able to get the best seats possible


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

1983 said:


> Just noticed they released more tickets so have got one. Been on a bit of a downer since i got back from Mania
> 
> Also booked the sky backstage thing


I would also be on a downer if I went to see mania live, it must have been amazing. I'm so glad they had more tickets, luckily I got 4 seated together aswell as sky backstage, I am not a fan of queues unless I'm at the front.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

So how do we get the benefits from sky an what are they?


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Why on Earth have a boat load of tickets for Blocks 101, 102 and 103 suddenly appeared on ticketmaster?

I got tickets in block 408, but i'll get a ticket in block 101 if I can get them refunded. Can you even refund tickets?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't believe so. It kind of sucks as I would of loved as all to get tickets in the 100 sections


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

CC91 said:


> Yeah they'll be here again in November a few weeks before Survivor Series....
> 
> &
> 
> Does anyone know when the tickets go on sale for the next tour? I want to be able to get the best seats possible


on the ticketmaster site for next weeks raw, it says they went on sale on 18/11/11

thats about 5 months before the show, so i would guess they do the same thing next time and put them on sale about 5 months before


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

lauhen said:


> I would also be on a downer if I went to see mania live, it must have been amazing. I'm so glad they had more tickets, luckily I got 4 seated together aswell as sky backstage, I am not a fan of queues unless I'm at the front.


yes it was amazing

was hesitant about going, but it was easily one of the best weeks of my life

already making plans to go to new york next year


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

Nintymat0 said:


> Why on Earth have a boat load of tickets for Blocks 101, 102 and 103 suddenly appeared on ticketmaster?
> 
> I got tickets in block 408, but i'll get a ticket in block 101 if I can get them refunded. Can you even refund tickets?


not sure why they released more tickets. is that the side where they have the hard camera setup? maybe they have finished their planning and have more space now

p.s sorry for the spam


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

1983 said:


> not sure why they released more tickets. is that the side where they have the hard camera setup? maybe they have finished their planning and have more space now
> 
> p.s sorry for the spam


Yeah it's the side where they set up the cameras, i'm not that fussed tbh, considering I only bought my 408 tickets like 3 days ago, next time they come to the UK i'ma get in real early and get some good seats.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone know how you apply for the sky thing or what it entailed?


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

i did it here

https://rewards.sky.com/skyloyalty/home/sky-at-the-o2/articles/backstagebar/

not really sure how it works, but will check it out when i get there


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

Upon entry into the O2, go over to the far corner on left past merchandise and you will see the tall white sky erection, go in with ticket and they will give you a wrist band and direct you upstairs. There you will be offered to have a pic taken which you can view online, there is a bar and chill out seats plus a pamper area, I used it on wednesday to bypass the queues, as you can enter the levels for your seating this way.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Can you meet the wrestlers backstage?


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

You have to have a sky meet and greet pass for that, I managed to get them for smackdown on the Tuesday and this is in the sky part, but it must be seperate somehow.


----------



## virgs1 (Mar 8, 2012)

1983 said:


> on the ticketmaster site for next weeks raw, it says they went on sale on 18/11/11
> 
> thats about 5 months before the show, so i would guess they do the same thing next time and put them on sale about 5 months before


Plus it wont be at the o2 so all the priority tickets wont apply, giving you more chance for better seats(Y)


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Why is everyone talking about queues? Surely, apart from the people who are standing at the very front, everyone is allocated a seat. So surely it'll just be like a football match, where it's a little slow going through the gates, but that's about it?


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I can see kelly kelly win the diva champion on raw house show tonight. 

The Bella Twins and Tamina Snuka,Kaitlyn,Alicia Foxy will not be on the the European Tour.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm going there. I just needed to pay for a ticket. My friend's dad owns a coach company so there coming to pick me up and then I'll be staying with my friend. Were gonna chant -

Who are ya? Who are ya and maybe I'll chant "Lets go Wrestleforum, Lets go"


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Saw some questions about signs and to the best of my knowledge they only take them away from the people that have floor seats in front of the hard camera. They do this because people can hold up signs over their head and actually block the camera. Some of course get taken away because of their content but I've never heard of WWE just taking signs away from random people for no reason.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Off topic question here.

What is the best site to use to get front row seas for shows in England as I want to get front row seats for the televised shows in November?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Lesnar better not be a cunt and not go to London, it'd make absolutely no sense for him to miss a Raw already after last weeks events and with a match coming up already at Extreme Rules would completely kill the feuds momentum.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

@Markout4barret Just use wwe events official page, trust me dude they don't sell out _that_ quickly, you've got nothing to worry over. 

@NathWFC Unfortunately I doubt he'll be there.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I booked the sky backstage thing thinking I could meet a wrestler, but a little research suggests its just a bar. Oh well ill still go lol


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll be travelling up from good ol' Poole, still got a spare ticket. Sucks

Any news on Lesnar being there? I'm just glad Jericho and Punk are, never seen them

Oh and we took a Ryder sign last year wasn't taken off us, loads of people had them as long as they aren't like "WE WANT CHRIS BENOIT" you should be fine, or blocking cameras etc


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll happily join you if your seats are better than mine haha ^^


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

I really want my punk tshirt for Monday, it's amazing that it took just over a day to ship from the US to arrive in customs in UK on 5th, yet I have only been informed today that I have to pay the usual customs fee and it should be with me in 2-3 days, I mean really, it's not that hard.


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

kieranwwe said:


> I'll happily join you if your seats are better than mine haha ^^


We're in Block 110 few rows back, can't remember how many

You already have a ticket be happy.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Haha true ^^ but I wante to get the best tickets I could for my first live event


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> Haha true ^^ but I wante to get the best tickets I could for my first live event


Oi! Don't try and ditch me!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Aha it's not on purpose  but would you turn down a chance to be closer to the ring XD


----------



## Jerichaholic4life (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm just gutted that I'm not going this year as opposed to last year.

Last year we got the R-Truth heel turn and a god awful segment where the Queen gave Michael Cole a knighthood, which then resulted in having JR kiss Michael Cole's feet.. I was pretty embarrassed. Oh and no Chris Jericho..


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> I'm just gutted that I'm not going this year as opposed to last year.
> 
> Last year we got the R-Truth heel turn and a god awful segment where the Queen gave Michael Cole a knighthood, which then resulted in having JR kiss Michael Cole's feet.. I was pretty embarrassed. Oh and no Chris Jericho..


No Jericho??? Really I thought he is gonna be here next week?


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

He meant no Jehrico last year ^^


----------



## OhMy (Dec 10, 2010)

Got one of the newly released tickets near the hard camera. Going with mates but sitting on my own


----------



## virgs1 (Mar 8, 2012)

Jerichaholic4life said:


> I'm just gutted that I'm not going this year as opposed to last year.
> 
> Last year we got the R-Truth heel turn and a god awful segment where the Queen gave Michael Cole a knighthood, which then resulted in having JR kiss Michael Cole's feet.. I was pretty embarrassed. Oh and no Chris Jericho..


^ This was shocking, the worst Raw ive been to by a long shot!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

CC91 said:


> I booked the sky backstage thing thinking I could meet a wrestler, but a little research suggests its just a bar. Oh well ill still go lol


yep they have that at the o2 in dublin, its just an overpriced bar you can go to before and after the show, only useful if theres big queues at the bars in the arena or you dont wanna drink pints from plastic cups.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

I managed to get a seat four rows from the front only by waking up at 9am when the tickets went on sale, so I suggest you do that if you desperately want to be near the front but be prepared to spend some cash I will be right where the cameras point so its all good for some signage.


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> I managed to get a seat four rows from the front only by waking up at 9am when the tickets went on sale, so I suggest you do that if you desperately want to be near the front but be prepared to spend some cash I will be right where the cameras point so its all good for some signage.


Was that when they went on presale for o2 customers etc or general sale. Really would love to be nearer next time, my seats this time are not too bad, block 102 on Monday and 103 on Tuesday, these are my first shows and I am so excited, more excited than my kids.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

YES!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!!!!!YES!!!!!!!!

Im going to this show hope that we get some decent matches and not so lame shit like the last time.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

lauhen said:


> Was that when they went on presale for o2 customers etc or general sale. Really would love to be nearer next time, my seats this time are not too bad, block 102 on Monday and 103 on Tuesday, these are my first shows and I am so excited, more excited than my kids.


It was on general sale with viagogo so it is possible to get good seats still, you just need to be prepared to pay a bit.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

> - It was previously reported that Brock Lesnar would not be appearing on next week’s RAW Supershow from London but on last night’s SmackDown, WWE teased that he may be there.


That's currently on a lot of different wrestling sites.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

How did they tease it? ^^


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Im off to the Sheffield event. 
Can't wait to see the Viper himself.


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

The Rebel said:


> Im off to the Sheffield event.
> Can't wait to see the Viper himself.


Well I'm off to the London event! YEAH...


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

James Curran said:


> Well I'm off to the London event! YEAH...


I saw the RAW event last year, was looking for a change.


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

Someone please bring some "#thanksmick" signs to the tapings. Let them know that we approve of storylines like that.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how they teased rock for this raw on smackdown?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> Can anyone tell me how they teased rock for this raw on smackdown?


You mean Brock? 

Would be awesome if he was there on Monday.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Ofcourse


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Harrods @HarrodsofLondon Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
We are delighted to announce that @WWE superstar #Kane will be appearing in-store on Monday 16th April (#ToyKingdom, 4th floor, 11am - 1pm).

Be prepared to spend around £20 for this. My friends last time had to buy something in-store(maybe just WWE Merch) to be able to join the queue for the signing and Harrords is expensive.

Personally i'm not too bothered, i like Kane... but meh. Was hoping for someone i'm a proper fan of.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Kane? Sweet.

I will be at Harrods Monday then!


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

Is anyone taking signs?  And, if so, what are you gonna put on them?

My tickets finally arrived and I'm super excited now !!


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

PUNK'ed said:


> Is anyone taking signs?  And, if so, what are you gonna put on them?
> 
> My tickets finally arrived and I'm super excited now !!


If I were to take a sign it would say "YES! YES! YES" but I won't be taking one.


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

Haha, how come you aren't taking one? I think there'll be a lot of Yes signs. Us Brits love to jump on a bandwagon


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Everyone here who is going - give us a better audience than Miami. That's all I ask for.


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

going to be stoned as i chant yes yes yes!!!


----------



## sneapy (May 29, 2005)

Hey guys. If the show isn't live then would any of you be able to record any Bryan/Yes chants on your phone or something? Just in case they get edited out .


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

sneapy said:


> Hey guys. If the show isn't live then would any of you be able to record any Bryan/Yes chants on your phone or something? Just in case they get edited out .


I am going to be at the top of the 408 section at the back so yh i will record it put on you tube after :cool2


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

Cage-Taylor Phitz said:


> Saw some questions about signs and to the best of my knowledge they only take them away from the people that have floor seats in front of the hard camera. They do this because people can hold up signs over their head and actually block the camera. Some of course get taken away because of their content but I've never heard of WWE just taking signs away from random people for no reason.


Thanks for this, just noticed it!  I am on the floor seats but I don't think I'll be by any cameras so all good  just gotta think what to write on my sign now, lol.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

ATTENTION PEOPLE GOING TO THIS SHOW: Keep the YES! chants going. This Raw will make or break it.

It's been dying down lately because of marky crowds. Vanquish the WHATS once and for all!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

London is about as smarky as you can get so i can assure people the chance of yes chants is high


----------



## sneapy (May 29, 2005)

END-OF-A-ERA said:


> I am going to be at the top of the 408 section at the back so yh i will record it put on you tube after :cool2


Awesome, much appreciated , looking forward to the reactions from you guys.

It'd be cool if there where some "We want Bryan" chants as well as the Yes chants (Especially during dull segments that don't actually have anything to do with him). Just in case they decide to go with the whole "You're chanting Yes to mock me" thing they tried to start the other week.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

How about "We want Christian" chants?


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry if this has been reported already, but looks like the main event of the night is John Cena vs Kane in a Last Man Standing match. I presume it will be a dark match though, otherwise would be getting more hype.

Source: https://www.theticketfactory.com/de...ticle_id=5C91F822-E94A-4D80-A774-6BF8958F313A

(Scroll down the page until the 16th April show card)

Also, for the Smackdown on the 17th, how can Daniel Bryan vs Big show be for the WHC when Sheamus is the current champion? I presume just a typo.....


----------



## totoyotube (Mar 19, 2012)

How does the show work live? Due London fans have to stay up till like 3 AM to watch it? Is that typical?


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Broadcasting at 9PM local time.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

totoyotube said:


> How does the show work live? Due London fans have to stay up till like 3 AM to watch it? Is that typical?


The show is recorded from 8:30 until about 10:45 (with NXT or Superstars recorded before) and then there is a dark match afterwards, meaning the live event ends at about 11:30pm. It is then shown on TV at the usual time both in the US and the UK.

In other words this RAW isn't actually live when it's on TV.


----------



## YESYESYES! (Apr 12, 2012)

Scrap that they ain't showing it until 2am here. :-(


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

YESYESYES! said:


> Scrap that they ain't showing it until 2am here. :-(


Yep, usual time.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

This is what we are getting I reckon:


Cena vs Kane - Last Man Standing (dark match)

Punk vs Henry NO DQ (tv)

Very Small chance of Lesnar (tv)

Some dodgy King/Queen segment (tv)

1 hour of dark matches/superstars

Ziggler/Swagger tag match

Lord Tensai squash


<<<<<< wow past 5000 posts


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Hopefully they'll bring out Barrett or Regal so we can cheer our home lads!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

So what time will the doors actually open to the arena for people to take their seats?


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

CC91 said:


> How about "We want Christian" chants?


haha nah


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

NathWFC said:


> So what time will the doors actually open to the arena for people to take their seats?


It says 7.30 on my ticket, but you'll be allowed in about an hour before I reckon.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

CC91 said:


> It says 7.30 on my ticket, but you'll be allowed in about an hour before I reckon


Yep. Queue can take quite a while though I always wait until quite close to 7:30 before heading in. No way will anything important be missed considering that the TV part doesn't start until 8:30.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Remember this Raw isnt gonna be live but its gonna be taped THEN shown "live" at 2 am


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone know what hotel the wwe crew are staying at in London?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Please do this guys: 






at Cena.

starting from 1:45


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

alex shelley said:


> Anyone know what hotel the wwe crew are staying at in London?


Stalker


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

I can't wait for the show!

So what times everyone getting there? 6:30? I'm in block 407


----------



## pinfallinteractive (Apr 15, 2012)

I definitely plan to head to a WWE show within the next year. Hopefully a RAW taping.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Hope whoevers going tommorow night enjoys the show! Unfortunately I had to make do with going to a house show in Sheffield on Wednesday but I will definetly be going to a TV Show in November. Does anyone know were i can get near front row seats online as soon as the tickets come out by the way?


----------



## RatedRLedgeND (Apr 6, 2012)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Hope whoevers going tommorow night enjoys the show! Unfortunately I had to make do with going to a house show in Sheffield on Wednesday but I will definetly be going to a TV Show in November. Does anyone know were i can get near front row seats online as soon as the tickets come out by the way?


It depends on what arena you go to.

If you want the best tickets for the O2 arena in London you will need to have a phone contact with O2 so you can that them early with O2 priority.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

RatedRLedgeND said:


> It depends on what arena you go to.
> 
> If you want the best tickets for the O2 arena in London you will need to have a phone contact with O2 so you can that them early with O2 priority.


The TV show wont be in London in November it will probably be in Sheffield or Liverpool.


----------



## RatedRLedgeND (Apr 6, 2012)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> The TV show wont be in London in November it will probably be in Sheffield or Liverpool.


Yeh probably. What you'll need to do id find out if the arenas in Liverpool and Sheffield have a priority scheme and if so find out if you can get on it. If they don't have one the earliest they come out should be on general sale.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

They're in Birmingham.


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

sneapy said:


> Awesome, much appreciated , looking forward to the reactions from you guys.
> 
> It'd be cool if there where some "We want Bryan" chants as well as the Yes chants (Especially during dull segments that don't actually have anything to do with him). Just in case they decide to go with the whole "You're chanting Yes to mock me" thing they tried to start the other week.


no probs


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Arnold Tricky said:


> They're in Birmingham.


For TV!!??!?!?

edit:

just looked it up Birmingham RAW & SD TV Tapings!!!!!!!!!! 

its only 40 mins from me!


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Have a great time tomorrow guys  had a blast tonight in Nottingham, really impressed with ziggler again!! Cant wait for the tapings to be in Birmingham in November, somewhere local for me 

Btw keep and eye out how freely Punk is moving tomorrow, seemed in a bit of pain as he left tonight; leg strapped up more than usual and was walking very gingerly


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Still got a spare ticket, tried offering it to my friends for free but they have Uni, kids to contend with for school or can't afford the train up from here

If anyone who isn't a creepy one poster could get to London and is interested please PM me. I wouldn't expect money for it, just as long as you can get there and home at whatever hour of night

Also for those regarding travel, a super off peak travel card lasts until the very last train of the day, last April I got the 1:05 back through to Southampton before being picked up aha. Hope the Jubi line isn't down again or I'm fucked


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cre5po said:


> Still got a spare ticket, tried offering it to my friends for free but they have Uni, kids to contend with for school or can't afford the train up from here
> 
> If anyone who isn't a creepy one poster could get to London and is interested please PM me. I wouldn't expect money for it, just as long as you can get there and home at whatever hour of night
> 
> Also for those regarding travel, a super off peak travel card lasts until the very last train of the day, last April I got the 1:05 back through to Southampton before being picked up aha. Hope the Jubi line isn't down again or I'm fucked


Theres usually people standing outside arenas that buy & sell tickets, maybe you could sell it to him


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

CC91 said:


> Theres usually people standing outside arenas that buy & sell tickets, maybe you could sell it to him


Really? Never noticed tbh but thanks for the heads up, how the hell would you spot them 

You know it's bad when you can't convince your mates to watch wrestling for free, maybe it's not cool enough for them (Most are 22+)


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

They'll be touting, shouting that they are buying/selling tickets, very similar to outside festivals and concerts.

I might see if i can trade in my ticket in the nosebleeds for a ticket a bit closer  i don't mind sitting at the very top, but would love to be closer too.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

At least here in the UK you dont get bible thumpers outside the arena screaming at you about the evils of gays and whatnot....


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

^ that does happen, RHCP in Hyde Park 2004, there was a dude up on a stool round where everyone was queuing to enter telling us we would go to hell for enjoying such satanic music. The UK doesn't avoid such people.


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm very excited for tonight's show, just been googling wwe and found this: (sorry for posting it all instead of a link but I have no idea how to do a link from phone)

Become the Superstar for a Day with WWE Best of Raw & Smackdown 2011!

.

Ever wanted to be lined up next to WWE Superstars John Cena, Edge and CM Punk in the bright lights of the WWE? To celebrate the launch of WWE The Best of Raw and Smackdown 2011, Silvervision are giving WWE fans the chance to have a Superstar moment, starring on the front cover of the latest WWE DVD release – WWE The Best of Raw & Smackdown 2011. Get in front of a green-screen and jump in with the stars – get your own unique cover to keep forever, along with a money off discount code for this breathtaking DVD release available exclusively at www.ASDA.com..

From The Rock making his electrifying return to a WWE ring after a seven year hiatus, to the shock retirement of “The Rated-R Superstar” Edge, 2011 was full of unforgettable moments. Now, for the first time ever, WWE The Best of Raw and SmackDown 2011 collects the year’s most momentous happenings and jaw-dropping matches into one must-buy boxset.

This awesome opportunity is happening between 18:00 – 21.30 on 16th/17th April 2012 at the London Piazza in the O2 Arena; in conjunction with the two WWE Tour events at the O2 Arena on these dates. 

.


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

Apologies if I'm not meant to post that on here, as I said I don't know how to just show a link, just thought it sounded like a fun thing to do at the O2, I have seen the post on a few different sites.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I can see a William Regal vs. Daniel Bryan match happening. Hope i'm right.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> They'll be touting, shouting that they are buying/selling tickets, very similar to outside festivals and concerts.
> 
> I might see if i can trade in my ticket in the nosebleeds for a ticket a bit closer  i don't mind sitting at the very top, but would love to be closer too.


But we had a little gathering going on. :sad:


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

I am leaving for London now, ridiculously excited! Hope it's a good show tonight, safe journeys guys!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Simplyrob said:


> ^ that does happen, RHCP in Hyde Park 2004, there was a dude up on a stool round where everyone was queuing to enter telling us we would go to hell for enjoying such satanic music. The UK doesn't avoid such people.


Outside the arena going into the Georgia Dome there was a group of them yelling and screaming "we're going to hell" i was like "we're wrestling fans most of us aren't exactly the type you wanna preach this shit to"

:no:

Im all for letting people be into religion i draw a line when these idiots try to force their views on me, like the goddamn Jehova's Witness's that seem to be attracted to me they ALWAYS seem to seek me out


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Anyone know of the buses from near Waterloo that go through to North Greenwich? I know the 188 goes back but which comes through?

Jubi line has severe delays atm apparently


----------



## rawtonight (Apr 16, 2012)

Cre5po said:


> Anyone know of the buses from near Waterloo that go through to North Greenwich? I know the 188 goes back but which comes through?
> 
> Jubi line has severe delays atm apparently


I'm leaving from Poole to Waterloo shortly, is the tube to the O2 going to be a problem do you think?


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

rawtonight said:


> I'm leaving from Poole to Waterloo shortly, is the tube to the O2 going to be a problem do you think?


I'm getting the tube to North Greenwich. But I will be getting that at around 18:25. Shouldn't be a problem. Hopefully see a few WWE fans on the tube.


----------



## rawtonight (Apr 16, 2012)

Jerichosaurus said:


> I'm getting the tube to North Greenwich. But I will be getting that at around 18:25. Shouldn't be a problem. Hopefully see a few WWE fans on the tube.


First time ever at a wrestling event, getting to Waterloo around 3:30pm, no point heading ove that early though, surely? Will there be much going on around, outside, or even inside before actually entering the arena?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> I'm getting the tube to North Greenwich. But I will be getting that at around 18:25. Shouldn't be a problem. Hopefully see a few WWE fans on the tube.


Getting the tube there as well at some time between 6 and 7, most probably gonna go up to London soon to meet others off of another forum i go on that have been in London for the weekend since they live further away and want to make a weekend out of going to RAW. So i will be meeting up with them in Camden for a few hours and then meet another mate who is using my other ticket


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll probablt get to London around 5:30ish and casually head over. C'mon section 408


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

when Raw going to be tape?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

You guys going better make a lot of noise! RAW is so much better with a lively crowd. Just leave out the 'who are ya?' chants, yeah? Cheers.


----------



## Nintymat0 (Apr 6, 2012)

Getting ready to leave for London, block 408 GET HYPE.

Also, the jubilee line (the line the 02 stop is on)is only suffering MINOR delays at time of posting, you can check it out here: (on the right)

http://www.tfl.gov.uk/modalpages/2625.aspx


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Nintymat0 said:


> Getting ready to leave for London, block 408 GET HYPE.
> 
> Also, the jubilee line (the line the 02 stop is on)is only suffering MINOR delays at time of posting, you can check it out here: (on the right)
> 
> http://www.tfl.gov.uk/modalpages/2625.aspx


Yeah block 408 for the win!!!

We all need ways to recognise each other.

I'll be wearing glasses (too high up to see the action well) and CM Punk's new t-shirt!!


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

expect a smarkish crowd, maybe not like the one in miami just recently but it should be pretty decent, i wouldve so been there if the rock was gonna show :/


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

yes jubilee line is down to minor delays now, should be ok by tonight hopefully


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't know if this has been asked before or not but is Brock due to appear tonight?! Not sure what kind of RAW we're to expect tonight if we have a 'week off' from this Cena/Brock feud!


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

When should we try to arrive at the stadium by? I don't want to miss any Dark Matches.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Davion McCool said:


> When should we try to arrive at the stadium by? I don't want to miss any Dark Matches.


Apparently at 19:30 they tape stuff for NXT and Superstars for one hour then at 20:30 Raw starts.


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Last train back for me in 23:45 so i might have to leave early -.-


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

heading over from Reading to London shortly, my plan is to arrive at the 02 by around 6pm and my tickets off the box office queue then probably perch somewhere with a drink or two to loosen up before heading over to my seat, block 409 boom boom boom


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

kieranwwe said:


> Last train back for me in 23:45 so i might have to leave early -.-


I may have to as well! No dark match for us!

Anyway, about to leave for London now. Can't wait!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

Leaving in 10


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

In car now, on way to the O2, with a quick stop off at pizza hut-I don't function without food. My 5 yr old is asleep getting ready for the late night. And yes we will be joining in with chants. Hope everyone has a good time.


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

I will be leaving soon, should be a good night. I'm tired, though. Gotta get up early tomorrow, too. Oh well, tonight will be worth it (I hope)!


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

quick question why is it showing up as live at 2am when its in england??? was gonna go but the seats were to high up


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

are they delaying it so it's not live in the UK?


----------



## lauhen (Apr 11, 2012)

A great show tonight, I had such a good time.


----------



## kevcampbell (May 6, 2011)

tonight was awesome, the crowd blew the roof off the place, very fun


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Good show, it was fun. They changed the advertised main event (dark match) but it was still good. The televised main event was pretty shit for what the match type was, can't say more than that just in case I spoil it.

Forget to add the crowd was also hot.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

All I can say is YES! YES! YES!

If those chants aren't deafening then WWE censored us.


Btw, did any 408 boys spot me? I was the skinny fuck in a white BEST IN THE WORLD T-shirt with the YES! sign .


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm jealous as fuck right now, why can't they do a live Raw in Glasgow? You cockney caaaaants!


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Davion McCool said:


> All I can say is YES! YES! YES!
> 
> If those chants aren't deafening then WWE censored us.
> 
> ...


Do you have blonde hair? And the sign was white with a black 'YES!' if so I think I saw ya.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Kennt 160711 said:


> Do you have blonde hair? And the sign was white with a black 'YES!' if so I think I saw ya.


That was me. My throat fucking hurts after a night of chanting YES! It was worth it though. 

Even though RAW was probably shitty I had a hell of a time. So chuffed I got to see Ambrose, Punk and Bryan all wrestle.


----------



## lisa12000 (Dec 31, 2011)

Cant wait for the Birmingham tapings in November!! glad i held off now tbh as the Nov ones are so much closer to home 

Glad you guys had a great time, and brilliant that the YES chants were huge! They were decent at the House Show in Nottingham yesterday so knew theyd be good tonight  still say UK crowds are the best!


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

Damn i want a live event in Glasgow!


----------



## lewisvee (Aug 16, 2011)

and why the hell does sky sports have it on at 2? which also says late night raw live, wwe are dicks at times


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Enjoyed it a lot, my favourite live show i've been to. (been to a mixture of RAWs and Smackdowns over the past 3 years at the 02.

Shame about the two morons who ran into the ring afterwards, shame no wrestlers were there to destroy them.


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

Just got in, had a good time! YES YES YES!!!!

LOL at the two blokes in the end jumping into the ring. The bloke that did t he backflip and landed on his knees is a LAD!!!


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

The YES chants were SO intense, even half hour after the show had finished!


----------



## Kennt 160711 (Jul 17, 2011)

Davion McCool said:


> That was me. My throat fucking hurts after a night of chanting YES! It was worth it though.
> 
> Even though RAW was probably shitty I had a hell of a time. So chuffed I got to see Ambrose, Punk and Bryan all wrestle.


Yeah the card itself wasn't too good and the matches weren't that great, don't wanna mention anything else because it hasn't aired yet. It was entertaining, though.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

Good show, good crowd

Plenty of yes chants, and a nice dark match, good to see Jericho

And the 'fish and chips' chant 

Hope they dont edit too much out


----------



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

Justin Roberts having a swing at the ring invaders at the end was worth the £50 alone. He thought he was well tough afterwards, with his tie over his shoulder hahaha.

I loved it, I was very happy to see Dean Ambrose in person as well. He did a good job of making the fans utterly hate him as well. He really does have charisma in bucketloads, but I found his match with Alex Riley to be sloppy and disappointing. Anyone agree?


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

stunner2020 said:


> Justin Roberts having a swing at the ring invaders at the end was worth the £50 alone. He thought he was well tough afterwards, with his tie over his shoulder hahaha.
> 
> I loved it, I was very happy to see Dean Ambrose in person as well. He did a good job of making the fans utterly hate him as well. He really does have charisma in bucketloads, but I found his match with Alex Riley to be sloppy and disappointing. Anyone agree?


I know what you mean. On the one hand Ambrose's whole style is about looking sloppy and slightly insane, moving about the ring like a drunken idiot. On the other hand the ending came out of nowhere. Then I remembered Regal uses that move too, doesn't he? Still, Riley was getting good cheers and Ambrose massive heat, so I guess the matched worked. Overall it was solid, nothing spectacular.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

My night was bizarre at least to begin with, showed up early to collect my tickets, saw that it had upgrade written on them, they weren't kidding, I got moved from Row A of 409 to row K in the lower tier in 101, one ticket turned into two tickets and although my view of the tron was slightly impaired by the red bus, had a great view and a good laugh, very crowd pleasing night in general, the way the results panned out, all those people hoping for some daniel bryan action I'm sure went home happy. I know I did.


----------



## Jerichosaurus (Feb 1, 2012)

Just got back from my first ever WWE live event! What a great time I had! Chanting YES all night and cheering massively for Bryan and Punk!

Davion McCool, I saw you stand up and ask who was from the wrestling forum, but I couldn't really answer you because you didn't turn in my direction.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

on the way to the tube, met a guy who did the best damn! voice impression I've heard in ages, guess I shouldn't be surprised but that Cena merch was everywhere, mostly kids and females but everyone around me seemed to be fully decked out in the new Cena Boston Green, I was quite isolated when chanting Cena sucks, so many Cena fans around me. Also was surprised at the number of generally attractive ladies in the crowd, didn't expect to see as many as I did.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

Jerichosaurus said:


> Just got back from my first ever WWE live event! What a great time I had! Chanting YES all night and cheering massively for Bryan and Punk!
> 
> Davion McCool, I saw you stand up and ask who was from the wrestling forum, but I couldn't really answer you because you didn't turn in my direction.


Oops. You were across the stairs then? How did you enjoy the show? It was my first live event too. I can't even tell if it was a good RAW or not, just that Bryan and Punk are more over than anyone. That, and FISH AND CHIPS. Fish and Chips are very over here.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Question for you 408ers:

I was in 416 (basically opposite you guys on the same level) and because I haven't been to any other arena for wrestling, can you tell me how good the seats were for the price? I mean, are the cheap seats in other arenas better/worse than what we had?


----------



## Vito Corleone (Mar 12, 2010)

legendkiller316 said:


> Question for you 408ers:
> 
> I was in 416 (basically opposite you guys on the same level) and because I haven't been to any other arena for wrestling, can you tell me how good the seats were for the price? I mean, are the cheap seats in other arenas better/worse than what we had?


I thought they were overpriced. The seats were tiny too and I'm not even fat! But fuck, they only tape one RAW a year here so it's worth it!


----------



## END-OF-A-ERA (Apr 6, 2012)

WHAT A GREAT NIGHT WAS SUPPOSED TO BACK OF THE 408 DEN COULD NOT FIND MY SEAT WAS TOO DRUNK ENDED UP SITTING AT THE BACK OF THE 406 SECTION WAS QUIET EMPTY AT FIRST I RECORED ALL THE CHANTS AND FEEW ENTRACES AND THE LAST DRAK MATCH GNA PUT THEM ON YOU TUBE BY TOMMORO:gun:


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

I marked THE FUCK OUT for Ambrose <3 i was saying earlier about how i hoped he would be in the dark match and WOW.

My first live event and it was awesome, such a great atmosphere and crowd. Yes chants nearly every 5mins and a bloody Fish and Chips chant XD Which carried on outside of the arena and waiting for the tube and in the underground XD

One thing though, i'm so used to watching on the TV i ended up looking at the titantron quite a bit instead of actually in the ring XD Mainly because i wanted to see what was happening outside of the ring and i forgot to look back 

Awesome, AWESOME night!


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

Steve. said:


> I marked THE FUCK OUT for Ambrose <3 i was saying earlier about how i hoped he would be in the dark match and WOW.
> 
> My first live event and it was awesome, such a great atmosphere and crowd. Yes chants nearly every 5mins and a bloody Fish and Chips chant XD Which carried on outside of the arena and waiting for the tube and in the underground XD
> 
> ...


Am delighted to say that the guy next to me was like "Who's this guy"? (At Ambrose) And I said "He's the future, bro".

Ok so I didn't say "bro" because I didn't know the guy but still, I assured him next time WWE come to London every man, woman and child will know his name.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

I met someone inside the stadium in the queue decked out in FULL Zack Ryder gear, including the trunks, knee-pads and boots, complete with the shirt, wristbands, shades, headband and of course a fine head of spiked hair. He most certainly took care. Apparently he was front row, so look forward to him tonight!


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

I saw you as well Davion ^^ you were about 5 people to my left and across the stairs. Anyone else notice the person near the front holding up Troll and MeGusta face. Looking forward to seeing them


----------



## stunner2020 (Feb 5, 2012)

Davion McCool said:


> I know what you mean. On the one hand Ambrose's whole style is about looking sloppy and slightly insane, moving about the ring like a drunken idiot. On the other hand the ending came out of nowhere. Then I remembered Regal uses that move too, doesn't he? Still, Riley was getting good cheers and Ambrose massive heat, so I guess the matched worked. Overall it was solid, nothing spectacular.


I suppose that's true on Ambrose. I loved his swagger and his whole gimmick but I did find it a fairly dull match. That said though, he's only strengthened my belief that he's gonna be the man. He had the whole crowd booing in about five seconds of his entrance. He's a natural heel, and great on the mic.



legendkiller316 said:


> Am delighted to say that the guy next to me was like "Who's this guy"? (At Ambrose) And I said "He's the future, bro".
> 
> Ok so I didn't say "bro" because I didn't know the guy but still, I assured him next time WWE come to London every man, woman and child will know his name.


Hahaha I did exactly that too. Just started scaring everyone in my vicinity by excitedly telling them this Ambrose guy is the future. "I don't see it" one of them said. Well, soon enough... he will.


----------

